# how the **** do you guys eat all the time???



## jdusmc1371 (Feb 3, 2015)

Im trying to get big. ive never useed aas im patiently waiting for more gear before my first cycle. Im trying to get as big as I can without it.. I guess my question is are there any tips to eat all the time? I try to stuff myself and eat 6 meals a day but I feel bloated and sluggish all the time. And I get sick of eating and I feel like the food is just running through me..  I also just found out today I may have celiacs disease (a disease where you body cant digest wheat so white blood cells attack it as a invader) is there any thing I can do to help me increase my appetite or does any on here have celiacs that knows a good replacement for wheat? 
Im 25 years old, 6'1, 195-200 I put on 5 pounds every now and then but if I dont fight it. My body goes back to 195..


----------



## Luscious Lei (Feb 3, 2015)

Your body will somehow get accustomed to a high food intake, it's no different from weight training, it takes time.
My current food intake was making me feel sick and sluggish a few months ago but now I feel like it's normal.
Just keep going at it, be consistent and you'll get there.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 3, 2015)

Try eating fewer, larger meals everyday, liquid calories, and/or more calorie dense foods.

If you have Celiac's you need to eat carb sources that are gluten free. Thanks to the Paleo craze these items are common most everywhere.


----------



## Canadian muscle (Feb 3, 2015)

Start your own business, be self, employed. Or make sure you are in a management position


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 3, 2015)

Canadian muscle said:


> Start your own business, be self, employed. Or make sure you are in a management position



Not quite sure what this has to do with eating a lot


----------



## bvs (Feb 3, 2015)

contrary to doc, i found eating smaller meals more often worked for me
its all about learning how your body responds to chnages, everyone is different
maybe even try some ghrp6


----------



## bvs (Feb 3, 2015)

Maintenance Man said:


> Not quite sure what this has to do with eating a lot



you can eat whenever you want if you get to a position like that maybe?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 3, 2015)

Sounds like you may be eating the wrong things 6 times per day.  What are you eating?  Forcing food down never worked for me but I have seen it work for others.  I had problems wanting to eat for years.  One of the things I did was break down meal 2 or 4.  I would take half of whatever I was going to eat and consume part of it before I worked out maybe snack on part of it during my routine here and there depending on how long my work out was and finish it right after I worked out.  I found this very helpful especially in the summer because I had a tendency to bloat on water after this crushed my desire to eat even though I was hungry.  Kind of like Napoleon Dynamite with his tater tots only I had a tuna wrap or a chicken breast in my pocket.  I dont believe in fanny packs or parachute pants.

You may want to check the intensity or change the routine of your workout.  If your truly taxing and shocking your muscles you will increase your appetite.  Keep in mind your still young and your body will start changing into a mans body when its ready you just have to give it a nudge here and there.  I wouldnt force anything.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 3, 2015)

I can do it when I'm not on a cycle of Orals. Drol really beats down my appetite. Then I find myself eating bad just to get the cals in. I'm gonna try a cycle without Orals this time.


----------



## Paolos (Feb 3, 2015)

Eating is the toughest part of the physical enhancement game. If you don't do it you will not grow! I eat 8 meals a day and I would not consider any of them 
small. When you need to consume 4,000 calories plus a day, and it's clean whole food its just a lot of volume. I only drink 2 shakes a day...One is in addition
to 8 egg whites and oats and the other is a 50G shake with 1/4 cup of raw walnuts. All my other meals are about 1.5 lbs when weighed.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 3, 2015)

bvs said:


> you can eat whenever you want if you get to a position like that maybe?



I think that would have to do with what kind of job rather than how successful you are at it. I eat now whenever I feel like it during the day but I'm in no management position.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 3, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> I can do it when I'm not on a cycle of Orals. Drol really beats down my appetite. Then I find myself eating bad just to get the cals in. I'm gonna try a cycle without Orals this time.



^^^ Don't be a pussy......

Op, I have had a hard time force feeding in the past.....you really need to get your body accustomed to that type of plan.  Right now I have no problem getting my calories in.  My breakfast and dinners are big meals is usually 750-850 calories.  I add in 3 more smaller meals, and snack times throughout the day.  Like anything you just have to come up with a plan that will work for you.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 3, 2015)

Fuk it Bro just take some steroids.

I just noticed your handle.  Taking into consideration your stats and experience your not exactly wasting away.  After thinking about this a little more food may not be your issue.  JD, in my experience with elite athletes especially young ones, they have to push their workouts harder than most in order to grow and progress. (most people that know anything consider marines elite athletes) Your going to have to find that kind of intensity you had in service of our country to translate to an increase in appetite and gains.  

I am helping train a guy (23) right now for a National competition (wrestling) that has a gas tank like Secretariat.  He absolutely smoked everyone in the Regional's.  His recovery time is off the chart, he is natty and hopefully will stay that way for a few more years.  But because of his bloodline and accomplishments he has to be pushed harder to see results.  In short, the amount of shock we give to his muscles would be hazardous to a "normal" athlete.  Dont mistake what Im suggesting, dont go out there an hurt yourself.  You remember how it felt in your previous training in the marines?  Find that spot again in your training today.  The same way your stomach, muscles and mind felt.  Surely you were hungry after they beat your ass into shape.   You may just have a higher bar to reach for because of what youve already accomplished and endured.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 3, 2015)

I didnt read if your natty or not but...are you trying to bulk? Use the search function terms (force feed feeding) and theres a wealth of knowledge.  The stomache contracts and expands if you teach yourself to eat more. It gets larger and acustomed to larger meals.


----------



## widehips71 (Feb 4, 2015)

1000 cal meals x 4 a day is pretty easy for me to get down.  Are rolled oats ok for celiacs?  Try that with honey.  Rice, sweet potatoes, and beans maybe?  I've heard goat milk is acceptable for Celiacs but I'm honestly not familiar with the nuances of this condition


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 4, 2015)

u have to bring food with u to work..no other way


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Feb 4, 2015)

I quit working to workout and go to school. Yeah im all natty never taken anything. I think I may have celiacs because I feel drained sometimes after I eat and it effects my workout I think this could be celiacs. Im gonna try to avoid gluten for a while and see if that works. Does anyone else have celiacs? What can I replace my macro and fast digesting carbs with?


----------



## Fsuphisig (Feb 4, 2015)

Your just self diagnosing yourself with celiacs ? 
I have chrons and the first two years was impossible to put all the weight I lost back on but I got used
To the eating by staying consistent. For the chrons stuff idk if it matters
To you until you go see an actual doctor


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Feb 4, 2015)

Idk whats going on. Im getting diahrrea alot and feeling low energy after i eat. Im going to get tested if I cant fix it by adjusting my diet.


----------



## SAVAGEBATTTLE (Mar 8, 2015)

Try Russian bear 5000. 5000 calories I think 225 grams of protein. It will definitely aid in weight gain.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 8, 2015)

Poptarts............


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 8, 2015)

Celiac is not nearly as common as all the ****ing hippies try to tell you. If you feel drained after eating that doesn't sound like celiac to me. 
If you feel like someone is stabbing you with a knife, now that sounds like celiac to me.


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 9, 2015)

ice cream, eat ice cream at night and jump up 500 cals right there. or drink eggs raw, 6 eggs quick 350 cals. that reminds me, i need to eat ice cream


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 9, 2015)

jdusmc1371 said:


> Im trying to get big. ive never useed aas im patiently waiting for more gear before my first cycle. Im trying to get as big as I can without it.. I guess my question is are there any tips to eat all the time? I try to stuff myself and eat 6 meals a day but I feel bloated and sluggish all the time. And I get sick of eating and I feel like the food is just running through me..  I also just found out today I may have celiacs disease (a disease where you body cant digest wheat so white blood cells attack it as a invader) is there any thing I can do to help me increase my appetite or does any on here have celiacs that knows a good replacement for wheat?
> Im 25 years old, 6'1, 195-200 I put on 5 pounds every now and then but if I dont fight it. My body goes back to 195..


if it was easy everybody would do it,force feed is the way, try subbing a meal with a shake or protein shot


----------



## Joliver (Mar 9, 2015)

The ticket is milk. Calorie dense with an ideal mix of whey and casein protein (20/80). Not sure if that is an issue with your condition....


----------

